# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  punomoć za prodaju nekretnine

## čokolada

Ako roditelji žele prodati nekretninu, a zbog bolesti/starosti nisu u stanju vršiti sve radnje koje su s tim vezane (primanje kupaca, ovjere, potpisi...), mogu li kod javnog bilježnika opunomoćiti svoje dijete da to obavi? Do kojeg trenutka vrijedi ta punomoć, odnosno može li opunomoćenik potpisati kupoprodajni ugovor, primiti kaparu i ostatak novca ili ipak roditelji kao vlasnici moraju ići kod bilježnika na ovjeru ugovora i sl.?

Ima li negdje  na netu špranca takve punomoći?

----------


## bucka

može se opunomoćiti dijete
 bitno je da ta punomoć bude specijalna (znači za tu određenu nekretninu) i u tom slučaju se ovlašćuje punomoćnik da za roditelje provodi sve radnje te ih zastupa u svim potrebnim  postupcima prilikom prodaje nekretnine. 
 U toj specijalnoj punomoći se trebaju nabrojati ovlaštenja koja se prenose punomoćniku. 
znači dijete može raditi sve umjesto roditelja ukoliko je to navedeno u specijalnoj punomoći

----------


## vidra

mi smo stan kupovali od tipa koji nije u hrvatskoj.
opunomoćio je svoga oca za sve, koliko se sjećam pisalo je na punomoći nešto tipa - sve do knjiženja na kupčevo ime, to ti je baš sve onda.
i tako smo sve riješili, i banke i zemljišnike, agenciju ...
vlasnika stana nikad nisam ni vidila.

----------


## bucka

http://www.scribd.com/doc/33959726/Specijalna-Punomoc-Za-Prodaju-Stanja   :Grin:

----------


## bucka

mi isto kupili stan od punomoćnika, a vlasnika nikad vidjeli

----------


## čokolada

hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

inače kolko znam ti punomoćmožeš dat bilo kom,čak i nesrodu,i važi za određeno razdoblje. Napr. moj buraz je dal punomoć mojoj sesri za prodaju njegovog udjela, i to je prestalo važit prije Nove godine, posle Nove godine su napisali novi papir i ižigali ga kod javnog bilježnika

----------


## andiko

> hvala!


pretpostavljam da si rijesila. ako hoces, mogu ti ja na mail nasu poslat....

----------


## peg8020000

Podižem temu jer upravo imam sličan problem. Otac mi je u godinama, teško pokretan, razmišljali smo da mi daruje svoju vikendicu na moru da je ja prodam, ali ispostavilo se da je zbog poreza bolje riješenje da je proda on sam.
Koliko vidim, moguće je da mi da punomoć za prodaju, pa bih molila nekog s tim iskustvom da me uputi sto mi je činiti.

----------


## jelena.O

pa zar nije u prvom nasljedstvu nulti porez?

----------


## Tanči

Kod darovnog ugovora prvog nasljednog reda nema poreza, ali, jesi li ti jedino dijete?
Ako nisi, slaže li se brat/ sestra ili majka s tim?
Ako radite to u tajnosti na ostavinskoj bi mogli potraživati nužni dio iz tog dara.
Ako si jedina, onda nemaš problema.
Darovni ugovor uz ovjeru ti bilježnik napravi za cca do 4000 kn (traži ponude više njih)
I kad je to gotovo, knjižiš se i možeš početi s prodajom.

----------


## peg8020000

Hvala na odgovorima. Na kraju sam i ja shvatila da zaista ne plaćam porez, naime bojala sam se da postoji nešto zbog čega bi morala platiti porez jer planiram kuću brzo dalje prodati. Inače sam jedino dijeti i svi u obitelji smo suglasni da kuća pripadne meni tako da to nije problem.
Nakon puno premišljanja, ipak sam nekako došla do zaključka da bi bilo jednostavnije prodati bez prethodnog darovanja. Pa ako netko ima nekog iskustva s punomoći bilo bi super.

----------


## Tanči

Ja bih radije kupila nešto od vlasnika, a nikako od nekoga s punomoći.
To je moj doživljaj, a mogu ti reći da ga još dosta ljudi dijeli.
Kupci vole čiste papire i vidjet vlasnika.

----------


## In love

Moj muz je preko punomoci prodao roditeljski stan. Stan je bio na mamu, koja je nepokretna, tako da je javni biljeznik dodao kuci, ona je sve podpisala, dala punomoc i dalje je sve rhesavo muz. Stan se prodao u roku odmah, nikakvih problema nije bilo.

----------

